# New forum!



## Handgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

Us hand gunners finally got our own forum!  Want to share tips, pictures, and such of critters you've taken with a hand gun? Feel free and enjoy!


----------



## addictedtodeer (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!
Going to try for my first deer with one, I love my 41 raging bull.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 3, 2008)

Working on my first,  Missed two last year.


----------



## ROBD (Oct 3, 2008)

Great forum...waiting to get one myself with the hand gun.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Delt, does my muzzle load'n 45 cal handcannon qualify?


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Hey Delt, does my muzzle load'n 45 cal handcannon qualify?


Sure!!! Post a picture of that bad boy up!


----------



## Forkhorn (Oct 3, 2008)

YESSIR!!!!! Got all happy when I saw this forum up and running!!!! Can't wait to see how it picks up!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a Glock 10mm I intend to take one with this year.  Of course they will have to be even closer than with my bow for me to hit them.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

Randy said:


> I have a Glock 10mm I intend to take one with this year.  Of course they will have to be even closer than with my bow for me to hit them.


I could probably hit them better with the 10mm than I would a bow! 

A stick flinger I ain't...


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

Abaco24 said:


> Good deal, trying out the new leverevolution rounds soon in .44 mag (What a stupid name BTW by Hornady) I get the meaning but its hard to even say!




In a wheelgun, nonetheless! 

Let me know how they do.  I've been considering trying them, but can't seem to get away from what's working well already..


----------



## Forkhorn (Oct 3, 2008)

Abaco24, Let me know how you like those. I'm real interested in them as well.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW!!!! That was fast!!!  Requested a Handgun Hunting Thread from Jim yesterday and BAM... here it is today.  THANKS JIM and HANDGUNNER!!!  So how about posting pics of your hunting handguns for all to see.  Can see mine in my avatar.  Satin Stainless Ruger Super Redhawk, 44mag, 7 1/2 inch barrel with a Simmons Pro Hunter 2-6x variable scope.  Hope to acquire a T/C Encore within the next couple of months.  Was hoping to get it with a 209x50 barrel prior to muzzleloader season (called the Game Management Office and they are legal for muzzleloader season) but was unable to.  Will be ready for next year though.
Vin


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 3, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Sure!!! Post a picture of that bad boy up!



I will have to take one of it. It was a CVA kit the wife gave me for Christmas back in 75. I have it hanging on the wall. I got it and a Kentucky Rifle in 44 cal(flintlock).


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yeah...this is gonna be good.

Elk, meet Mr. Glock.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm hope to be using my .357 Magnum on a deer this year, and as soon as 'wabbit season' starts up, I'm going to see how I do with my new iron-sighted Heritage rough rider. I'll be getting some of the .357 Mag LeverEvolution rounds to try at the range and on some hogs & deer, and I'll happily post the results (unless there's nothing to see!)

I love handguns, but haven't been able to even think of hunting with one until this year. 

Always good to see a new forum!

-CK47


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 3, 2008)

Abaco... Very Sweeeeeet!!!
Vin


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 5, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Sure!!! Post a picture of that bad boy up!



Here she is in all her rusted glory. This thing has been hanging on the wall room ornament for a long time and is a little rusty.


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 7, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Hey Delt, does my muzzle load'n 45 cal handcannon qualify?


If you got the guts to try it, make sure there is a camera running for history purposes.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad to see this myself


----------



## collardvalleydeerhunter (Oct 7, 2008)

op2:  

45 cal handcannon


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2008)

F14Gunner said:


> If you got the guts to try it, make sure there is a camera running for history purposes.



Naw was just cut'n with Handgunner. This thing ain't been shot since the 80's and the hammer spring broke. I probably shot two cans of black powder and round balls thru it before it retired. I was fun but a pain to clean. It will go back on the wall.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 8, 2008)

Great forum! I plan on taking the SBH this year. I killed 2 last year with a rifle. One at 10yds and 1 at 30yds. I can easily drop one in that distance. 240gr. cast GC SWC over19-20 gr. 2400!!


----------



## Fat Daddy (Oct 18, 2008)

I want to take  a whitetail this year with  my G20... I plan on packing it along with the old -06.  If a shot presents itself at -30yards, the G20 it is.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, great forum!

I've been a handgun hunter only a few years now and absolutely LOVE the challenge of it. I'm looking forward to getting my Razorback from my 'smith with my new fiber optic sight installed. Hopefully i'll be taking a nice deer this year with my 10mm.


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 30, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Hey Delt, does my muzzle load'n 45 cal handcannon qualify?



This my choice. 
1851 Confederate Navy Colt, .44 cal


----------

